# Back from DFW! Visit to MAC PRO! *picture heavy*



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 1, 2008)

So, I am planning my wedding this summer! I'm getting married in Dec in DFW, TX. So, this past week I was there getting my dress and visiting the MAC pro store in Northpark! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was my first visit to a pro store, because I'm from a small dot on the map with only a department store MAC counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Super exciting!

















So, I just took pictures of the stuff I've bought within the last week. Unfortunately I lost some of the boxes already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, that is why some things are un-boxed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now for the pics: 

All of it plus my new Chanel Blue Satin Nail Polish





PIGMENTS!!





Blues





Blue Glitter, Chartreuse and Rose Gold





warm colors





more warm colors!





Bronzer, Beauty Powder, Dazzleglass, Solarbits and Foundation





Shadows and Fluidline





Shadows and Fluidline:





So that's it! I'm SO SO SO SO excited about all my new stuff!!!














:h  appydance:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:hap  pydance:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:happy  dance:


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Fantastic haul!  I was just like you when I visited my first Pro Store, since I too only have a counter.  Just like heaven!!


----------



## Mac Slut (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome!!! That's a lot of stuff!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 1, 2008)

Yay for tx, great haulage!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 1, 2008)

great stuff!


----------



## jaclynashley (Jul 1, 2008)

I want everythingggg ! <3
Now that is a haul !
P.S. You'll love Bell Bottom Blue (I know I do !) . (;


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_I want everythingggg ! <3
Now that is a haul !
P.S. You'll love Bell Bottom Blue (I know I do !) . (;_

 
hehe....I just posted a FOTD with Bell Bottom Blue! I <3<3<3 it!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome haul! And congrats!!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Awesome haul! And congrats!!_

 

thanks!! I'm super excited about getting married!!!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 1, 2008)

You bought some beautiful pigments! Great haul! I'm anticipating my first pro-store visit in about a week!!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_You bought some beautiful pigments! Great haul! I'm anticipating my first pro-store visit in about a week!!_

 

yay! I <3 pro stores now! They were super helpful and I even talked with one of the MAs for almost an hour about the airbrushing equipment. It was faaaaabulous. So, have fun! And plan on being there for....well...I was in the store for hours.


----------



## vcanady (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice haul!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 2, 2008)

wow great haul! enjoy


----------



## andreacvbb (Jul 2, 2008)

great haul!

i fell in love with chartreuse blue, so i looked on the mac pro site, but i cant see these one in the pigment list :-(
i want it!!!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 2, 2008)

wow, enjoy all your stuff! and aww congratulations on getting married. a december wedding, very unique?! i hope it's amazing


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_wow, enjoy all your stuff! and aww congratulations on getting married. a december wedding, very unique?! i hope it's amazing_

 

yeah, getting married just in time for my birthday and Christmas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully it was be different from all of the summer weddings that I've been too, they are just way too hot, especially here in Texas.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 2, 2008)

awesome haul


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreacvbb* 

 
_great haul!

i fell in love with chartreuse blue, so i looked on the mac pro site, but i cant see these one in the pigment list :-(
i want it!!!_

 

well, the colors that I got were two different ones, Chartreuse is the green one: MAC Cosmetics | Swatches | Chartreuse

and unfortunately I lost the box to the blue one, but it is actually a glitter brilliant: I don't remember if it was a reflects or a regular one....at one point I was holding about 20 different pigments...and I couldn't decide on a blue glitter. But, I'm pretty sure its the Reflects Turquatic: MAC Cosmetics | Swatches | Reflects Turquatic

The other one that it could be (but I'm pretty sure it isn't) is: MAC Cosmetics | Swatches | Blue

hope this helped!


----------



## foomph (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow-that is a wicked haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 5, 2008)

wa wa wee wa now thats a haul!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome haul...Do enjoy!!!!


----------



## bubbette12 (Jul 5, 2008)

great haul!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 5, 2008)

Lovely haul, enjoy it!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jul 5, 2008)

wow! awesome haul!! enjoy it all


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 5, 2008)

Now thats a haul lol Iam so jelous!


----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2008)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amazing haul!!


----------



## Flaerong (Jul 5, 2008)

Holy crap! Such a huge haul.  I'm so jealous of you right now ;_;.  I'm sure you'll have a wonderful wedding, since you'll look wonderful!


----------



## ashleync (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, amazing haul!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome haul! And enjoy planning your wedding!


----------

